# Romandie Stage 1



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Wiggins?!?!?! What..?


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

I know it is still relatively early in the season but that guy might be starting to make some of the other TDF favorites feel a bit uneasy....


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Wow, that was a loooong pull. Looks like he jumped at 400 to go. Was there a tailwind or something?


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah, I read it was a sprint finish with no sprinters.

with 300m to go no one could get around Wiggins.

BTW; Interesting pic:
As the caption read:


> _*Team Sky was all smiles this morning wearing five different jerseys.*_ British National RR champ Bradley Wiggins talking to race leader Geraint Thomas followed by Mark Cavendish in the World RR champion's jersey next to teammate Richie Porte in the regular Team Sky jersey. Michael Rogers (not pictured) was in the Green Jersey.


2012 tour-de-romandie photos stage-01


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Wiggins to Thomas: "There's a 1% climb coming, let's drop Cav!"  

Seriously, Brad might be showing the other potential Tour de France contenders they should take him seriously this year... but he's probably trying to show it to his boss as much if not more. Whatever they both say publicly, the team riding for Cav in the sprints and Wiggins on GC is not a good idea and they know it.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Dan Gerous said:


> Wiggins to Thomas: "There's a 1% climb coming, let's drop Cav!"
> 
> Seriously, Brad might be showing the other potential Tour de France contenders they should take him seriously this year... but he's probably trying to show it to his boss as much if not more. Whatever they both say publicly, the team riding for Cav in the sprints and Wiggins on GC is not a good idea and they know it.


:lol: :lol:

Actually, that's exactly what they did in the last third of the stage.


Can you please expand on your last point? I'm still a nOOB in regards to pro cycling  .


----------



## JohnStonebarger (Jan 22, 2004)

cda 455 said:


> blah blah blah


Can you turn down your right wing political rhetoric? I can't hear a word you say...


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

JohnStonebarger said:


> Can you turn down your right wing political rhetoric? I can't hear a word you say...


Yeah, I had to put cda on my ignore list just to avoid looking at that hideous avatar and read that partisan hackery. It's a shame cause his posts aren't obnoxious, just that freaking profile.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with Dan Gerous. Wiggins has made his point today. It has always been my opinion that Cav should never have joined Sky - terrible career move - and the bad blood between him and Wiggins & Co will result in Cav being hung out to dry everytime he needs help through the hilly stages.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Word, Wiggins is showing some class. Stepping up to shut done Costa himself, and still winning from a long way out.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

cda 455 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Actually, that's exactly what they did in the last third of the stage.
> 
> ...





JohnStonebarger said:


> Can you turn down your right wing political rhetoric? I can't hear a word you say...



Where in my poast am I talking politics, Mr. Intolerant  ?


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

I am starting to like Wiggins, but I wish he would smile or at least seem happy when interviewed. He comes off a bit arrogant IMO. Today was a good win and he is shaping up to be a legit TdF contender this year.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

burgrat said:


> I am starting to like Wiggins, but I wish he would smile or at least seem happy when interviewed. He comes off a bit arrogant IMO...


Yeah, but he's always that way. I don't think he's gonna change.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

He's not so much arrogant as humorless and he has a tendency to overthink everything he says. He's the polar opposite of the talk first think later Cavendish.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Surprising as it was, it was a hell of a win.


----------



## gamara (May 20, 2002)

I"m going on record that Wiggo is my pick for the Tour win this year. He took a page from Cadel's play book of last year & is replicating it exactly to perfection thus far. Its a far cry from his first year with Sky when he announced to the world that he was going to win the Tour.

That year he did squat in all the races that he entered. Everything was for training leading up to the Tour. What many people here refer to as keeping his powder dry till the tour? Obviously Cadel has showed everyone that to win, you have to walk the walk. Either you're riding to win or you're just spinning in circles. And I think Wiggins has clearly shown that he intends to ride to win. 

As for this supposed rivalry between Cav & him, well look at this as a dress rehearsal for the Tour. How they finish this race together as a team will tell a lot come July. This rivalry might all be moot anyway. If Cav keeps getting dropped on the hills in the run in, well.......its almost like the rivalry in BMC with their classics squad that never materialized. All moot.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

We're thru stage 1 of Romandie and Wiggins is now looming as the "pick" for the TDF? Ok ...


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Full NBC Sports coverage (44 minutes) of Stage 1 is posted online, enjoy it while you can.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Rokh On said:


> We're thru stage 1 of Romandie and Wiggins is now looming as the "pick" for the TDF? Ok ...




...And elected Prime Minister of U.K. :lol: !


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*it is hard to build a team*



cda 455 said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Actually, that's exactly what they did in the last third of the stage.
> 
> ...


around both a sprinter and a GC Honch

both will need serious roulers for closing gaps and hammering long miles

a sprinter will want lead out train guys, a GC guy will want tiny mountain domestiques

hard to have both


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*your tagline*



cda 455 said:


> Where in my poast am I talking politics, Mr. Intolerant  ?


from Ronald Reagan Mr Oblivious


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

atpjunkie said:


> around both a sprinter and a GC Honch
> 
> both will need serious roulers for closing gaps and hammering long miles
> 
> ...



Ah! Thanks for the clarification :thumbsup: !


I had a idea of what it was, but wasn't sure.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

atpjunkie said:


> from Ronald Reagan Mr Oblivious



That wasn't part of the poast. 

It _is_ part of my signature, though. 


I try not to assume  .


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

thechriswebb said:


> Surprising as it was, it was a hell of a win.


What a weird win, and what a weird picture. I hope Wiggins doesn't get into to much trouble with one of his wacky inventions before July. 

Bradly Wiggins, negotiating the wrong bibs.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

I expect him to do well on the next trimester.

He has already won Paris-Nice and I guess Romandie and the Dauphiné are on his list.

He's a flandrian by birthplace anyway


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

JohnStonebarger said:


> Can you turn down your right wing political rhetoric? I can't hear a word you say...


just disable signatures and avatars in _My Account --> Edit options_. They are no use afterall except for spam and propaganda.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

JohnStonebarger said:


> Can you turn down your right wing political rhetoric? I can't hear a word you say...


haha, I do like cda as a cycling poster, don't care a thing about politics. but well he does it a bit too much on avatars and signatures.

I only set foot on the politics forums from time to time to troll a bit and poke fun of american politics. otherwise all that is irrelevant to me.

I am a commie so you know, BTW it is perfectly legal to be a commie in Yurop rrr:

a rich commie on a rich commie land to boot


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

Salsa_Lover said:


> haha, I do like cda as a cycling poster, don't care a thing about politics. but well he does it a bit too much on avatars and signatures.
> 
> _*I only set foot on the politics forums from time to time *_to troll a bit and poke fun of american politics. otherwise all that is irrelevant to me.
> 
> ...




Maybe I should follow your lead  .


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Salsa_Lover said:


> He's a flandrian by birthplace anyway


I like his IDFGABF mod style.










He's got a terrific position on the bike too, but I wonder for how long the UCI will let him use that corset or whatever it is.

We never found out if he could be a contender at the TdF last year. Didn't he crash out on that same stage where Radioshack lost half their armada?


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Rokh On said:


> We're thru stage 1 of Romandie and Wiggins is now looming as the "pick" for the TDF? Ok ...


I'm not saying he's "the" pick by any means. I'm just saying that the course this year suits him and he's in very good form. I think that he recognizes that if it is ever going to happen this is his year and he's taking it seriously. 

He also has more GC racing experience than he did when he showed that he had the talent to race for GC in 2009. He has won a couple of important stage races and showed in the Vuelta last year that he knows how to race a GT. The overwhelming favorite for the Tour this year is definitely Cadel Evans but I think that Wiggins definitely warrants consideration as a top contender.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Wiggo has been showing some pretty serious form this year compared to the other GC contenders. Given the reduced climbing and increased time trialing, I think he stands a good chance unless bad luck gets in his way. Same kinda goes for Evans.

I think bringing both Cav and Wiggo probably won't work well for either of them. Trying to serve the GC and green jersey is a very difficult task for the team to maintain.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

thechriswebb said:


> I'm not saying he's "the" pick by any means. I'm just saying that the course this year suits him and he's in very good form. I think that he recognizes that if it is ever going to happen this is his year and he's taking it seriously.
> 
> He also has more GC racing experience than he did when he showed that he had the talent to race for GC in 2009. He has won a couple of important stage races and showed in the Vuelta last year that he knows how to race a GT. *The overwhelming favorite for the Tour this year is definitely Cadel Evans* but I think that Wiggins definitely warrants consideration as a top contender.


What universe did I wake up in today??? This must be what Dr. Who feels like.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*your avatar*



cda 455 said:


> That wasn't part of the poast.
> 
> It _is_ part of my signature, though.
> 
> ...


is Reagan Bush / your quote is Reagan

you are political anywhere you go, it is how you have framed yourself

it is how your poast is adorned, therefore it is part of your poast. I cannot read your poast w/out seeing it

again, captain oblivious


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*find some vintage footage*



cda 455 said:


> Ah! Thanks for the clarification :thumbsup: !
> 
> 
> I had a idea of what it was, but wasn't sure.


of the Saeco Cannondale Red Train, or Ale Jet's leadout team
every rider is dedicated to getting the sprinter in position to win

if you have a GC rider, you lose one, if he has climbing Doms you lose 2-3 more

to build a team around one, hurts the other


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Cav could go for the Giro Maglia Rossa ( Red Jersey ) this year and skip the tour to be ready for the Olympics, problem solved.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

foto said:


> What universe did I wake up in today??? This must be what Dr. Who feels like.


You disagree? Very few mountain top finishes with 100k of time trialing and no Contador and Evans is the defending champ.... 

Who would you propose the favorite to be? Andy Schleck? Or did I misunderstand you?


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Cav could go for the Giro Maglia Rossa ( Red Jersey ) this year and skip the tour to be ready for the Olympics, problem solved.



It actually sounds like a sound plan and I'm sure Cav would be able to pull a couple of wins just by making his way into the trains of other sprinters in the Tour as well.

Unfortunately, the importance of scoring wins in multiple GT's is not like it used to be and riders seem more interested in facing tougher odds to win in the Tour. Case in point is Andy Schleck. I'm not a professional racer and it it probably isn't fair for me to say "if I were Andy Schleck I would do this" but it seems like his opportunity to go for a Giro win this year is excellent, considering that the Tour doesn't particularly suit him this time around. It would round out his palmares a bit and would give his team a big win that they badly need right now. I would personally think that it would make him look even better and perhaps dispel the view that some have of him that he is a bit of a one-trick pony. RS could send Andy to the Giro to win it and Frank to the Tour to get a good, perhaps top five result and that would be a good showing for RS. They're not going to do it though. Sky could send Cav to the Giro to win the points jersey there and Wiggins to the Tour to win it and Cav could possibly still bag a stage win or two without the dedicated train. I don't expect to see that either. . 

Again, I'm not a pro racer or a DS so it's not my decision and my opinion matters not.


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

thechriswebb said:


> You disagree? Very few mountain top finishes with 100k of time trialing and no Contador and Evans is the defending champ....
> 
> Who would you propose the favorite to be? Andy Schleck? Or did I misunderstand you?


Maybe you just need to say this out loud a couple of times...

The overwhelming favorite for the Tour this year is definitely Cadel Evans
The overwhelming favorite for the Tour this year is definitely Cadel Evans
The overwhelming favorite for the Tour this year is definitely Cadel Evans

Cadel Evans. Overwhelming favorite. Definitely. Nothing at all strange about that?

Up until very very recently, the only overwhelming thing that was definite about Cadel Evans was how strange he is.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

thechriswebb said:


> It actually sounds like a sound plan and I'm sure Cav would be able to pull a couple of wins just by making his way into the trains of other sprinters in the Tour as well.
> 
> Unfortunately, the importance of scoring wins in multiple GT's is not like it used to be and riders seem more interested in facing tougher odds to win in the Tour. Case in point is Andy Schleck. I'm not a professional racer and it it probably isn't fair for me to say "if I were Andy Schleck I would do this" but it seems like his opportunity to go for a Giro win this year is excellent, considering that the Tour doesn't particularly suit him this time around. It would round out his palmares a bit and would give his team a big win that they badly need right now. I would personally think that it would make him look even better and perhaps dispel the view that some have of him that he is a bit of a one-trick pony. RS could send Andy to the Giro to win it and Frank to the Tour to get a good, perhaps top five result and that would be a good showing for RS. They're not going to do it though. Sky could send Cav to the Giro to win the points jersey there and Wiggins to the Tour to win it and Cav could possibly still bag a stage win or two without the dedicated train. I don't expect to see that either. .
> 
> Again, I'm not a pro racer or a DS so it's not my decision and my opinion matters not.


It's too late for Andy and the Giro, it starts in a few days but Andy can barely follow the bottle carriers...

I wouldn't be surprised if Johan gives the captain role to Kloeden and Horner too... 'let the road decide' like last year but without the crashes. He doesn't seem to be impressed by the Schlecks so far so I'm not sure he'll be willing to put everything into them...

For Sky, with Cav's ego, I don't think he would be happy to not have any teammates for le Tour.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I agree that the Schlecks would have probably had a solid chance in the Giro, especially since the format favors them and the Tour does not. They're not racing that well right now, so probably not much of a shot at the Giro.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Dan Gerous said:


> For Sky, with Cav's ego, I don't think he would be happy to not have any teammates for le Tour.


Like him or not, not many sprinters can get as many TdF stages per year as Cav.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

cda 455 said:


> Maybe I should follow your lead  .


Or mine.


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

Salsa_Lover said:


> Cav could go for the Giro Maglia Rossa ( Red Jersey ) this year and skip the tour to be ready for the Olympics, problem solved.


Might work. Especially considering the stuff Phil was talking about during the broadcast. Wiggins won't do the Olympics because he can't get tickets or enough tickets for family.


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

Until someone reminded me of his track background I couldn't figure this one out, but I'll bet the guy can sprint. What I really like is that he surprised anyone. How often does a GC guy do anything ballsy or brash outside of a mountain stage? They are usually tucked in and just trying to stay out of trouble. Bravo Wiggins!


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Dan Gerous said:


> It's too late for Andy and the Giro, it starts in a few days but Andy can barely follow the bottle carriers...
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if Johan gives the captain role to Kloeden and Horner too... 'let the road decide' like last year but without the crashes. He doesn't seem to be impressed by the Schlecks so far so I'm not sure he'll be willing to put everything into them...
> 
> For Sky, with Cav's ego, I don't think he would be happy to not have any teammates for le Tour.


What? Kloden or Horner? Kloden, maybe, but probably not since he hasn't had a decent result in 5 years. Horner? A 40 year old dude who can't really TT? 

Andy Schleck has finished 2nd (or first?) in the last 3(!) Tours. There are still mountains, even if you have to TT a bit. And he got dropped at ToC in May last year.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

kbiker3111 said:


> What? Kloden or Horner? Kloden, maybe, but probably not since he hasn't had a decent result in 5 years. Horner? A 40 year old dude who can't really TT?
> 
> Andy Schleck has finished 2nd (or first?) in the last 3(!) Tours. There are still mountains, even if you have to TT a bit. And he got dropped at ToC in May last year.


I don't think Andy's form right now is any reflection on how he will be in July. The past three tours suited Andy's strengths better than this one though. He isn't a very good TT'ist (relative to other GC contenders) and he will have to time trial more than a bit in this year's tour. I'm not saying he can't win (never say never) but I would say that this course suits Kloden better than Andy. 

Kloden has had plenty of good results in the past 5 years and is a much better time trialist than Andy Schleck. I wouldn't be surprised if he comes out with the top result on his team this year. Who cares that Horner is a "40 year old dude?" He has shown good form this year and is racing just fine. When his racing shows otherwise, it is silly to write him off because of his age.


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

albert owen said:


> I agree with Dan Gerous. Wiggins has made his point today. It has always been my opinion that Cav should never have joined Sky - terrible career move - and the bad blood between him and Wiggins & Co will result in Cav being hung out to dry everytime he needs help through the hilly stages.


Cav is being paid BANK. He will be more important @ Sky than Brad Wiggins until Brad rides down the Champs in yellow. Anything less than that isn't enough.
Rumor is that HTC folded mainly because they did not have Cav's signature and could not secure new sponsorship because of it.



Salsa_Lover said:


> Cav could go for the Giro Maglia Rossa ( Red Jersey ) this year and skip the tour to be ready for the Olympics, problem solved.


Cav goes to the tour. They'd leave Brad home first.



kbiker3111 said:


> What? Kloden or Horner? Kloden, maybe, but probably not since he hasn't had a decent result in 5 years. Horner? A 40 year old dude who can't really TT?
> 
> Andy Schleck has finished 2nd (or first?) in the last 3(!) Tours. There are still mountains, even if you have to TT a bit. And he got dropped at ToC in May last year.


He got dropped by Horner, who can TT pretty well. Not Peter Martin or Fabian well, but pretty well.
Kloden won Tour of Basque Country and got 2nd at Paris Nice last year as well as stage wins in significant races. He hasn't shown much this year but I would not count him out.

PS. Brad Wiggins needs to stop cutting his own hair..


----------



## Rokh On (Oct 30, 2011)

No comments on stage 2?


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

I wasn't particularly excited by stage 2.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

atpjunkie said:


> is Reagan Bush / your quote is Reagan
> 
> you are political anywhere you go, it is how you have framed yourself
> 
> ...




I must admit you have a point there.


----------



## Sneakbox (Aug 3, 2011)

Ive seen my fare share of pro races and stage 1 of the tour of romandie was awesome to watch...attack after attack and the sprint by wiggins was outstanding. Plus cav not wiining always makes a good race for me!


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

How about Tejay VanGarderen? Rides in late break, gets called back to help chase, *crushes* break by himself, get's 4th in the sprint. He looks VERY strong.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

cda 455 said:


> Yeah, I read it was a sprint finish with no sprinters.
> 
> with 300m to go no one could get around Wiggins.
> 
> ...


the chav looks tired already.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

I must admit that like Cadel years back, I had given up on Wiggo. Not so any more - he is looking like TdF podium material since last years Vuelta. Despite his public statements, I suspect Cav will pull out of TdF to do that Olympic thing - problem of serving two masters on the road solved.

Not ready to predict a podium for TdF but wondering if there will be a Schleck up there at all - they are not inspiring confidence right now - nor is Johan Bryneel.


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

davidka said:


> How about Tejay VanGarderen? Rides in late break, gets called back to help chase, *crushes* break by himself, get's 4th in the sprint. He looks VERY strong.


He might still need to grow up a little bit but in a couple of years I think he will be very very dangerous.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

LostViking said:


> I must admit that like Cadel years back, I had given up on Wiggo. Not so any more - he is looking like TdF podium material since last years Vuelta. Despite his public statements, I suspect Cav will pull out of TdF to do that Olympic thing - problem of serving two masters on the road solved.
> 
> Not ready to predict a podium for TdF but wondering if there will be a Schleck up there at all - they are not inspiring confidence right now - nor is Johan Bryneel.


+1

Cav could very well have a sore throat or something and quit the Tour early... If it goes on like this, Cadel and Wiggins will be my picks for winning le Tour... If I was Johan (thank god I'm not), I would publicly announce Kloeden will be the captain in July just to hopefully kick Andy into gear (some easy jokes come to mind here), get him some aggression a bit... but the Schleck's reaction could very well be to morally abandon I'm afraid, those two are way too soft...


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

thechriswebb said:


> He might still need to grow up a little bit but in a couple of years I think he will be very very dangerous.


Yep, Andrew Talansky is looking great too. The field is racing very hard and these guys are on the nose of it.

Andy & Frank Schleck soft? RIDICULOUS. NO rider who has ever finished the TdF could be called soft, least of all a podium finisher.


----------

